# How to compile program with custom option?



## User7 (Jun 12, 2015)

I want to recompile multimedia/ffmpeg with `--disable-asm` how to do it?


----------



## kpa (Jun 12, 2015)

Try this snippet in your /etc/make.conf:


```
.if ${.CURDIR:M*/multimedia/ffmpeg}
CONFIGURE_ARGS+=--disable-asm
.endif
```


----------

